# SerialReader



## predateur (17 Juin 2002)

Salut a tous !!!
Voila mon probleme.
J'ai telecharger SerialReader pour MacOS 9
et mon ordi a planté et le logiciel a été endommagé.
Je l'ai supprimé et depuis je ne le retrouve plus alors si qq'un l'avait ou avait un sitesur lequel je peut le trouver. Ce serait cool qu'il me l'envoie.

Mon mail :  predateur@mac-fan.fr.st 

Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## roro (17 Juin 2002)

va voir dans "mon profil", je t'ai répondu en privé.


----------

